# My first free lunch!



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

It finally happened! Someone put in the wrong address (10 miles away) and I got $2 for a 3-mile run. Could have been worse I guess. 

And $50 worth of sushi.

I don’t eat sushi. Never even tried it, nor did I ever intend to.

It couldn’t of been Chinese, Thai, whatever. So long as it’s cooked. (Well, not whatever - no octopus or anything that would make me scream if I saw it in nature).

Su-effing-shi.

So unfair.

As we don’t have homeless here the same way they do elsewhere, I’m faced with a descision: trash or try?

At least I’m not paying for it.

And I saw some tempura shrimp on the check. I can do tempura shrimp…

Geez, just my luck. Couldn’t be a steak. Had to be raw fish.Yuck.


----------



## FL_Steve (Dec 17, 2021)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> It finally happened! Someone put in the wrong address (10 miles away) and I got $2 for a 3-mile run. Could have been worse I guess.
> 
> And $50 worth of sushi.
> 
> ...


try it, you'll like it!


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

FL_Steve said:


> try it, you'll like it!


Um. No. I definitely did not. The smell alone.

Now I definitely know why whenever was setting up a restaurant outing my reply was “anything but sushi”. 😂

Culturally, this is extremely far for me. It’s a waste.

P.S. I liked the spicy mayo though. And picked off the tempura shrimp. But the seaweed smell is a bit too much for me. Scratch that. A LOT too much.


----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

I love sushi. I would have gobbled it down. The seaweed is yummy and nutritious. A great source of dietary iodine. The first place I went out to eat at when things started opening back up was a sushi place.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

SpinalCabbage said:


> I love sushi. I would have gobbled it down. The seaweed is yummy and nutritious. A great source of dietary iodine. The first place I went out to eat at when things started opening back up was a sushi place.


Most people do. I’m just not one of them. I felt bad. It’s a really good asian fusion place, too. Totally wasted on me.

But now I know that it’s not that I think I don’t like sushi; I definitely do not. 😂


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

I mean it could be cooked. Just put each slice face down in a pan for a couple minutes, turn them over and voila. Cooked sushi, not that I have tried it.

I hope you didn't throw it away. That was the highest quality free food you will ever get as far as freshness goes. Its all downhill from there.

I got $50 of free mcdonalds, want to trade? If I can find it from last year, all you have to do is heat it back up and instantly restore it to original quality. It's like filling up a flat tire with air, then eating it.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

jaxbeachrides said:


> I mean it could be cooked. Just put each slice face down in a pan for a couple minutes, turn them over and voila. Cooked sushi, not that I have tried it.
> 
> I hope you didn't throw it away. That was the highest quality free food you will ever get as far as freshness goes. Its all downhill from there.
> 
> I got $50 of free mcdonalds, want to trade? If I can find it from last year, all you have to do is heat it back up and instantly restore it to original quality. It's like filling up a flat tire with air, then eating it.


I did. Most of it, anyway. I felt horrible. But I’m still smelling it everywhere. OMG yuck. For me. I’m sure people enjoy it. I eat weird stuff (to others), too.

I should have called my neighbor. Didn’t think of it right away. Dumbo.

P. S. I do feel like I deserve some credit for bravely trying it. I so did not want to.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

The best way to ruin a fish, is to cook it. 🙂

Although, steamed fish is fantasic.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

Uberdriver2710 said:


> The best way to ruin a fish, is to cook it. 🙂


I don’t like cooked, except for onevery specific dish. And also Fish and Chips, so two dishes.

I like smoked fish. Preferably sturgeon or black cod (aka sablefish).


----------



## Alltel77 (Mar 3, 2019)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> Um. No. I definitely did not. The smell alone.
> 
> Now I definitely know why whenever was setting up a restaurant outing my reply was “anything but sushi”. 😂
> 
> ...


A similar thing happened to me a couple years ago. I got stuck with over $100 worth of a sushi from a very nice and popular sushi place here. I was so excited everything LOOKED delicious. My eyes deceived me. Everything went into the garbage. I had tried sushi a couple times before on cruises but did not like it but figured maybe it was the way the cruise prepares it. Nope! It's just not for me. Anytime since when I've been stuck with a sushi order I take it to another restaurant where I like the staff.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

Alltel77 said:


> A similar thing happened to me a couple years ago. I got stuck with over $100 worth of a sushi from a very nice and popular sushi place here. I was so excited everything LOOKED delicious. My eyes deceived me. Everything went into the garbage. I had tried sushi a couple times before on cruises but did not like it but figured maybe it was the way the cruise prepares it. Nope! It's just not for me. Anytime since when I've been stuck with a sushi order I take it to another restaurant where I like the staff.


I’d appreciate if she ordered Drunken noodles. Or there’s beef with long hots. And kimchi!!! I love kimchi!! But noooooo, she had to have sushi.

I have kimchi at home though. Neener neener neener.


----------



## FL_Steve (Dec 17, 2021)

I like the rolls - spicy salmon and tuna. But not the hard core sushi, the chunks of eel or sea urchin or some other such weird sea creature that wasn't meant to be eaten by humans.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> I don’t like cooked, except for onevery specific dish. And also Fish and Chips, so two dishes.
> 
> I like smoked fish. Preferably sturgeon or black cod (aka sablefish).


Lox is the best.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

Uberdriver2710 said:


> Lox is the best.


See, I’m not a salmon fan. I can eat lox, but I’d rather have a nice fat chub. Mmmmmm. I eat it with my hands, straight up, no bread or crap. Deeeeesliiiiishuuuuuuzzzz!

But hot-smoked sturgeon, when done right, is my number one all-time fave.

I also love smoked eel. But not the crap we buy in vacuum packs. I love fresh smoked eel. O. M. G. Haven’t had any in ages.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

FL_Steve said:


> I like the rolls - spicy salmon and tuna. But not the hard core sushi, the chunks of eel or sea urchin or some other such weird sea creature that wasn't meant to be eaten by humans.


I won’t even eat calamari. I tried it once, but I had to get very, very drunk. Same situation as when I tried blood and tongue sausage. Neither was bad, but never again.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> See, I’m not a salmon fan. I can eat lox, but I’d rather have a nice fat chub. Mmmmmm. I eat it with my hands, straight up, no bread or crap. Deeeeesliiiiishuuuuuuzzzz!
> 
> But hot-smoked sturgeon, when done right, is my number one all-time fave.
> 
> I also love smoked eel. But not the crap we buy in vacuum packs. I love fresh smoked eel. O. M. G. Haven’t had any in ages.


Yep, no bagel required. 🙂


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

I brushed my teeth 2 times already. I ate 2 Listerine mouthwash tabs. I’m chewing on Kroger Mint Antacids as if they’re peanuts. And I still can’t get the taste out of my mouth or smell out of my nose.

Well, at least I don’t have COVID.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

Uberdriver2710 said:


> Yep, no bagel required. 🙂


I like to spread a bit of sour cream (creme fraiche works better) with a bit of chopped dill, a bit of chives on the lox/smoked salmon, place a small cucumber (kirbies work best, or remove the seeds from the fat ones) spear on it and roll it up. Try it. You’re welcome.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> I like to spread a bit of sour cream (creme fraiche works better) with a bit of chopped dill, a bit of chives on the lox/smoked salmon, place a small cucumber (kirbies work best, or remove the seeds from the fat ones) spear on it and roll it up. Try it. You’re welcome.


There's so many ways you could eat lox.

When I was eating them on the regular, I would just roll them up with cream cheese in the middle. : )


----------



## Toby2 (Jun 16, 2018)

I was picking up at a sushi place, they made one wrong and asked me if I wanted it. Sure I said. Ate one piece and it was like nope. Tried a second just to make sure, still nope, I was done. Some kind of tuna I think. Don’t they make some sauces that you can bury it in that might make it ok? I’m sure I could do the shellfish that’s cooked, maybe even eel. Now walleye or yellow perch fresh out the lake, breaded,fried with lemon juice and tatar sauce. Now we’re talking.


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> See, I’m not a salmon fan. I can eat lox, but I’d rather have a nice fat chub. Mmmmmm. I eat it with my hands, straight up, no bread or crap. Deeeeesliiiiishuuuuuuzzzz


That's just being picky then because it's not making sense. The sushi salmon is the same as smoked minus the added salt, but sushi grade is generally the highest quality grade fish there is.

The shrimp, crab and lobster would all be cooked.

The only big difference, is raw tuna tastes WAY WAY better than cooked tuna like from a can.

Many of the rolls don't use sashimi or even any fish at all.

It sounds more to me like you don't like the nori / seaweed wrap. Thats definitely an acquired taste outside of the Asian culture.


----------



## Frontier Guy (Dec 27, 2015)

First 3 or 4 times I had Sushi, I didn't get it, now, love the stuff, it's an acquired taste


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> It finally happened! Someone put in the wrong address (10 miles away) and I got $2 for a 3-mile run. Could have been worse I guess.
> 
> And $50 worth of sushi.
> 
> ...


Guessing my favorite free food was cock.

From BBQ Chicken.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> Um. No. I definitely did not. The smell alone.


Confucius say:
_If it smells like fish you gotta good dish, if it smells like Cologne leave it alone!_


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

Frontier Guy said:


> First 3 or 4 times I had Sushi, I didn't get it, now, love the stuff, it's an acquired taste


Persistent. 😂

One was sufficient for me. I’m done.


----------



## colamacy (Oct 25, 2021)

Sounds to me you had the raw mackerel, which is an oily, stinky fish. Unlike tuna and salmon, mackerel will leave a nasty aftertaste which explains why you felt the need to brush your teeth twice. Tuna & salmon is to steak while mackerel is to under cooked liver.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

colamacy said:


> Sounds to me you had the raw mackerel, which is an oily, stinky fish. Unlike tuna and salmon, mackerel will leave a nasty aftertaste which explains why you felt the need to brush your teeth twice. Tuna & salmon is to steak while mackerel is to under cooked liver.


No, it was salmon. And one was cucumber and avocado. I thought I’d enjoy that. But no.

I think it’s the nori. I picked out the tempura shrimp - that’s doable. And the pickled ginger. The rest went bye-bye.

It was free, so I’m not complaining. I’ve had friends trying to get me to try sushi foryears and years. Now I can say I did. I just wish I gave it to someone who could appreciate it. It’s an upper-scale place, very popular.

But I fonallygot the taste out of my mouth. Still feel queezy when I think about it though. That smell!!!! Ugh!!!!!!


----------



## colamacy (Oct 25, 2021)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> No, it was salmon. And one was cucumber and avocado. I thought I’d enjoy that. But no.
> 
> I think it’s the nori. I picked out the tempura shrimp - that’s doable. And the pickled ginger. The rest went bye-bye.
> 
> ...


Years ago I was introduced to sushi by my friend. I was doing "well enough" until, like you, hit the raw nori seaweed and later that damn raw mackerel. My friend couldn't help me out with that oily fish, but he did suggest trying a Korean version of the nori. I balked at first, but was pleasantly surprised at the difference between the two. They lightly roast the nori, then apply sesame oil and salt. Taste better than potato chips when eaten by itself. Goes well with bunch of other Asian stuff. I think the key was the roasting part which got rid of that weird aftertaste.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

colamacy said:


> Years ago I was introduced to sushi by my friend. I was doing "well enough" until, like you, hit the raw nori seaweed and later that damn raw mackerel. My friend couldn't help me out with that oily fish, but he did suggest trying a Korean version of the nori. I balked at first, but was pleasantly surprised at the difference between the two. They lightly roast the nori, then apply sesame oil and salt. Taste better than potato chips when eaten by itself. Goes well with bunch of other Asian stuff. I think the key was the roasting part which got rid of that weird aftertaste.


For me, it’s easier to _just not eat sushi anymore. 😂_


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Tis our luck.

All I get for free is nasty 3 hour old fried chicken from the gas station chicken counter.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> Tis our luck.
> 
> All I get for free is nasty 3 hour old fried chicken from the gas station chicken counter.


I’d honestly rather have that. This was a really scary experience. Not so much the food as the lasting effect. It left an impression. Even falling asleep, I could still smell/taste it.

I swear I’m not being dramatic. I don’t do drama. Was my real-life reaction.


----------



## Jumpin Jim (Mar 4, 2018)

Got a free Sheetz Reeces peanut butter milkshake last night. It was delicious. Customer ordered 3, Sheetz made 4. What’s the customer gonna do with an extra shake he didn’t pay for?


----------



## kdyrpr (Apr 23, 2016)

Minneapolis? They still have a police force?


----------



## kdyrpr (Apr 23, 2016)

Is the police force still wearing their George Floyd memorial patches?


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Pretty sure they just have empty cars parked around town like Scarecrows in Minneapolis.


----------



## Frontier Guy (Dec 27, 2015)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> Persistent. 😂
> 
> One was sufficient for me. I’m done.


It had to do with the place I got it from, it was my birthday, my friends who took me out, the place had a free sushi sampler, while I enjoy fish, raw fish was a different story. First time, I was like "Meh", don't get it. Couple days later, a friend laughed and said it was the place we went, following week, went to a different place, while better, I was still "meh". Then we went to a place that gets national recognition, consistently 4.5+ rating, I was like that's awesome stuff. It's all in the freshness of the fish, the various other parts, and the quality of the rice. Bu, I can also see where you are coming from, my wife has tried it a couple times and absolutely turns her nose up at it, thinks I'm nuts for liking it, but then again, I view guac the same way.


----------

